# What Watches Do You All Own?



## praetorian (Sep 13, 2005)

What watches do you all own?

My interest is mainly dive watches (I don't dive but I do appreciate the functionality and general robustness of the style).

My small collection is as follows:

Omega Seamaster Professional (Bond style, full size auto)

Omega Speedmaster Professional

RLT 20

Breitling Seawolf Avenger

CWC RN diver, auto, non date

PRS 14

Seiko SKX007

Next in line for purchase are: Rolex Seadweller, Seiko Compass and possibly a Doxa Sharkhunter.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am down to a manageable 12 watches now,I seem to have drifted into a chronograph phase though









Breitling Aeromarine Superocean (cal. 17, 25 jewels) Ref: A17360

Cabot Watch Co. Royal Navy Diverâ€™s (ETA cal. 955.102 quartz)

Doxa Sub 750T Caribbean (ETA cal. 2824-2, 25 jewels)

Doxa Sub 750T Sharkhunter (ETA cal. 2824-2, 25 jewels)

Monceau chronograph (Valjoux 7733, 17 jewels)

Porsche Design chronograph by Orfina (Valjoux cal. 7750, 25 jewels)

Porsche Design chronograph by Orfina, steel (Lemania cal. 5100, 17 jewels)

Porsche Design chronograph by Orfina, black (Lemania cal. 5100, 17 jewels)

Roamer Stingray JT Chronograph (Valjoux cal. 7734)

Royal Navy GMT Mk II by Orfina (ETA cal. 2893-2, 21 jewels) Ref: 6290

Sinn 142St Chronograph (Lemania cal. 5100, 17 jewels)

Vostok Aльбатрос â€œRadio Operatorâ€ (cal. 2409, 17 jewels)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This could take some time to list









I`ll get back later when I get home


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Hmm, up to 21 as of the next few days









Seiko SKX007

Seiko SKZA35

Seiko Samurai SS

Marcello C Nettuno 3 blue

Marcello C Tridente (incoming)

Marathon US Field Watch

PRS-14

PRS-6

PRS-7

PRS-53

Omega Seamaster GMT

Omega Speedmaster Racing

Omega Aqua Terra Chrono

Glycine Airman 2000

Oris Miles Tonneau Day/Date (incoming Christmas Day)

Jurgen & Gallai Pilots

Sinn 656

Zeno Explorer x2 (both Miyotas)

Zeno Army Diver

Vostok Amphibian

May have to do some thinning out in the new year before other purchases can be considered, or maybe not


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

JoT said:
 

> I am down to a manageable 12 watches now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the 'one-out' from that lot is going to be a real dilemma should you turn up a Lagunare, John?

And Dave with the pruning shears ready too...could be a busy New Year down on Sales Corner.







Just as well I've asked Santa for money this year.









Some very enviable collections there.

Nick


----------



## raysablade (Jun 12, 2005)

Due to the strict and unimaginably painful application of my "one in, one out; 5 watch rule" I only have:

Seiko SNM011K1; my work watch










Seiko 7A28-7049; my chrono

Broadarrow; PRS-3 my beater










Rolex Explorer; my best watch










and a vintage 9ct gold Technos; my dress watch.

Its a cruel system, losing this Seiko for the SNM011K1 was a particular blow,










but I can't help thinking it works well. All bar the Rolex cost less than Â£100. And those watches are doing admirable jobs for the grail watches i'm saving for.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Most of mine are on here:-

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/stanzplace/index.html

I've got a few more but most don't run.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Only 5







how do you do it?

I have

Hamilton 7750 chrono

RLT's 4, 11, 69, O&W"m"cased11, 20 (black and pepsi under the tree 2 more sleeps)

Smiths w10 (awaiting restoration)

Accutron

2 dozen ish swiss

about a dozen seiko's

another dozen or so ruskies

and 100 ish Timex!

Plus others!

I'm planning on downsizing in the new year, making good all the broken ones I can and getting the Timex collection in some sort of order for a website.

My buying days are at an end until I get what I have sorted.









Of course all new years resolutions last about an hour or so, don't they?


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

praetorian said:


> What watches do you all own?
> 
> My interest is mainly dive watches (I don't dive but I do appreciate the functionality and general robustness of the style).
> 
> ...


I like doing this because you get to see other peoples watches.

Most of my collection are here :-

http://vinwatdjs.mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/index.jhtml

Ive tended to concentrate on vintage watches, that's where my interest lies I guess. I suppose my favourites are the vintage Seamasters and Constellations, but I do like to get my hands on NOS examples, like the early Heur bumper in my collection.

When I can afford it I will try and get a nice vintage Rolex, I think I have my heart set on a nice Rolex Explorer.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lets see.....









RLT 4

RLT 16

RLT14









RLT17

RLT 19 CARBON

RLT 20 X 2

RLT/ZENO/DOXA HYBRID

SEIKO 6105

SEIKO 6309

SEIKO BLACK MONSTER

SEIKO ORANGE MONSTER

SEIKO 300M 'TUNA CAN'

SEIKO '5'

ORIS 'Artelier'

CASIO MD305 DIVER

CASIO G SHOCK

SUUNTO 'GHEKKO' DIVE COMP

CITIZEN 'HYPER-AQUALAND' DIVE LOG

CITIZEN 300M 'ECOZILLA'

ARNEX VAL 7733 CHRONO

ACCURIST LADERON 248 CHRONO

ACCURIST QUARTZ 'RACING CHRONO

POLJOT 3133 'SS18' CHRONO

POLJOT 'BIG FLIGHT' AVIATOR

BREITLING COLT QUARTZ CHRONO

TRAFALGAR LED

VOSTOK AMPHIBIA....

GALLERY+ a few bits and bobs....


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

RLT4

RLT7

RLT11

RLT17

RLT20

RLT69

Montblanc Star GMT

Fortis Professional pilot

Tag Heuer Diver

Ollech & Wajs 1960s chrono

Citizen perpetual calendar

Luminox USAF Stealth

CWC G10

Limes Nightflight I

Poljot Shturmanskie Chrono

Poljot aviator alarm

Invicta skeleton

H3 P6500

Rotary Elite

The wife's Oris BC pointer date 

plus several Vostoks 

Actually manh more than I thought I had!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here we go this could take some time!

In no particular order I have the following:

Seiko Marinemaster

Seiko 6105 150m

Seiko 6309 150m

Seiko 7002 150m

Alba 200m - blue manta ray dial

Vintage Camy 300m

Seiko 7025 mid size diver

Seiko perpetual calendar

Casio G-Shock 200m

Citizen Mission Antarctica

Candino 1000m auto diver

Citizen 200m auto

Seiko 5 black dial - 6119 movement

Blue dial Seiko Lordmatic

Seiko Silverwave - 6306 hacking movement

Seiko 200m auto (Black Knight) on bracelet

Seiko 5 Sports - orange dial with internal rotating bezel

Japy 300m quartz diver - yellow dial

Blue dial vintage Seiko diamatic (6119 movement)

Citizen Bullhead chrono - octagonal case style

Vintage Citizen 150m auto diver

Vintage Citizen V2 auto - brown dial with internal rotating bezel

Customised watches:

Universal Geneve case - fitted with Orient automatic movement

Tag Heuer chronograph - miyota quartz movement

Seiko skx007 with Seiko 5 dial

Seiko 5 with Yao dial & hands fitted

Phew I need a cuppa now


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

nickk said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I am down to a manageable 12 watches now
> ...


I won't be able to sleep worrying now









And I have just relaised I have got 14 watches







not 12 .... so much for one in and one out


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok here goes....

Omega Seamaster Professional 200m

RLT...

5

8

11

13

14

17

18

20

Smiths...

Empire 5 Jewels black dial

Empire 5 Jewels champaigne dial

Smiths 7 jewels

Deluxe 15 Jewels

Imperial 19 Jewels

Mido Multifort Automatic

Citizen.....

`7`

Blue Eagle

150m Diver

`Eco-Zilla` 300m Diver

Calibre 2100 Chrono

Vostok....

1980`s Amphibia 17 Jewel Manual

1980`s 21 Jewel Auto

1980`s Komanderskie 17 Jewel manual

1990`s Komanderskie `Paratrooper` 17 jewel Manual

Amphibia 31 Jewels Auto

Amphibia `Military` 31 Jewel Auto

`Submarine` 31 Jewel Auto

Generalskie 17 Jewel manual

Poljot....

Aviator 40mm

Aviator 44mm

Aviator `Tonneau`

Sturmanskie Chrono

Ocean Chrono

Buran `Big Flight` 42mm

Buran Chrono Valjoux 7750

Slava...

25 Jewel Auto White dial

25 Jewel Auto blue dial

Dolphin 24hour

Pobeda.....

1950`s 15 Jewel

1990`s 15 Jewel

Zim 15 jewel

Orion Chronoscope Mechanique

Sekonda....

17 Jewel

19 Jewel

Zeno....

Beobachtungsuhr 47mm

Euro Army EA-02 Canteen Diver 49mm(68mm)

Explorer

USBuships Navy Canteen Diver

O & W MP2801

Ricoh...

1970`s 21 Jewel Auto `cushion


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Part 2

Ricoh...

1970`s 21 jewel Auto round case

Orient...

M-Force CEX-04 200m Diver Blue

M-Force CEX-04 200m Diver Orange

1970`s 3-Star 17 Jewel manual

King Diver Black

King Diver Red

King Diver Green

King Diver Blue

Elysee...

`Open heart` ETA

Airmans 44mm Black Miyota

Airmans 44mm White Miyota

Agat Stop watch

Seiko....

SKX 007 Divers

1970`s 6139 chrono

`66`

Rotary...

1950`s 15 Jewel

1960`s 21 Jewel Auto

`Elite` `Panni` style Quartz

Sorna...

`Worldtime` Chrono

`Bullshead` chrono

Broadarrow PRS-6

Glycine Incursore 200m Unitas 6497

Lordex 1970`s Digital Manual wind

Castell Premier 1960`s 17 Jewel

Stirling Pin Pallet

Guildhall Pin pallet

Newmark Pin Pallet

Timex Manual England

CWC G10

Benrus 17 Jewel Manual

West End `Sower` 21 Jewel Manual

Shangcheng `Fang Zhen` 17 Zuan Manual

Kronos `Pseudo Ruhla` ETA

Ruhla PinPallet

Services...

`Marine` Pin Pallet

`Jeweled`

Rodania 17 Jewels

Westclox `Scotland`pin pallet

Westclox USA Pin Pallet

Sully Watch 1950`s 15 Jewels?








I think thats all


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Some I forgot









Seiko/RLT SKZ211 `Atlas`

Doxa 1950`s 15 Jewel Manual Wind

Berlis Watch 17 Jewel Manual

Mortima Super Deluxe (French)

SMW ( JLC MkXI style)

Well I think thats everything









So far at least


----------



## ianboydsnr (Dec 12, 2005)

i have a few

A rlt 11 special

prs11 dreadnought hands

prs12 speedbird 1903 no 81

prs7 goldbird2

prs15 ladybird (wifes)

Aristo(yet to arrive)

Atlantic( just bought from rlt site)

seiko, auto relay

timex expedition(indiglo)

CWC g10 royal navy issue 1991

CWC g10 army issue 1990








not bad for 3 months collecting


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Not many then Mac























Let me try and remember ................ like Mac I will most prabably miss some.

50 Le Cheminant watches

of which

17 Automatics

18 Manual wind

5 quartz

are on my website Roywatches.com

Besides that I have

3 Kienzle fitted with Unitas 6497

2 Trias fitted with Unitas 6497

1 Balmer commander fitted with Unitas 6431

1 Pacardt fitted with Unitas 6497

1 Ollech & Wajs Ocean Master fitted with Unitas 6497

1 Unitas watch.

Tissot V8 GP Moto Carbon dial special edition

Tissot PRS 200

2 Tissot manual wind watches

1 Seiko Auto

Orange Monster

Zeno Army Divers

Invicta divers (the classic model)

CWC G10

RLT 5

Rotary chronograph

2 Bucherer chronometers

1 Accutron 218

1 Woodford

1 zodiac astrographic mystery dial

2 Timex

+ another 15 to 20 in various states of repair.

The problem is, except for my collection which are all in one cabinet, everytime I look around, a new watch appears


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Go on Roy show us your latest gem


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

At the moment........

Citizen Promaster 200m Diver Eco-Drive

O&W M4

Accurist " speedy "

Poljot Blue Angels chrono

Poljot Mig 29 chrono

Orient 200m Divers

Orient M-Force

Seiko Arctura, champagne dial

2 x RLT's


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Bugger all these days


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

These are the ones that I wear most often.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

My lot are HERE

I think my New Year Resolution will be to whittle the collection down to fifty or so...

...but note that I didn't specify _which_ year


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

Roger said:


> These are the ones that I wear most often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'most often'?!!

magnificent display - what is that bottom left corner, to the left of the RLT15 (although perhaps a co-ordinates system would work better)? And the blue dial/gold pusher one (grid ref 5,3) that looks like it might be a Transformer?

Really enjoying this thread - thanks everybody!

Nick


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Go on Roy show us your latest gem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO weve had enough bantering for the Xmas period.


----------

